# My Attempt



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

At a custom. I know anything you do is considered custom but I wish i could use some putty and do some ACTUAL Custom work!!

I was kidding myself when I thought for a second to enter my rod into Bob's contest. But I knew the kind of quality customizers we have right here on ht.

Here it is, I call it "Blown"

I really love the color.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That's a pretty good first shot. I'd call it a bullseye!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Sweet! Way to go, Joe!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I like it! Nice job. Great choice on the wheels!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Paint is Awesum!!*

Joe,

Hey that is a great looking car!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

It doesn't always have to be over the top work to make it a nice car. Sometimes a paint job and a little tweaking is enough. 

Bob...yeah that is a Great color...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

You guys are far too kind, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

rock on!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Joe... No Kidding....*

I see a great custom... nothing less. You worry needlessly. WTG :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good J65!!! I'm a fool for those blown engines!!! Like that wheel package too, they seem to fill up the gaps nicely...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. The wheels are from that guy on eBay. He sells them frequently. I found big meats from Joe at Nastalgia Hobbies. Oversized sillys work on these bodies. The front looks small but it looks great up front with room.

I have been collecting engines and stuff recently. I have a few twin side by side engines. Hmm..... Anyone have an old AFX dragsters in their junk box??

Please teach me to use putty.:freak:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Joe65
Thats great work ya done there! :thumbsup: Nice stance, cool color, you nailed it!

Larry


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I dig it. Love the color


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

..cool stuff Joe...

mac


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey j65 i agree with all above. the color is very nice and different i like it plenty and the rim combo is fresh!!! it goes in the custom catagory. keep,em commin. and my pop used to say " if it was easy everybody would be doin it".... the old man was right!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the color too! Looks sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

The color is the way Bob and Tom put it out. I just loved it that I wanted to leave it alond. It was a little sketchy making room for the powerplant but isn't that what it's all about? Making it fit!!!

Bigger engine and more cubes is my motto!!!


I guess I will post a few others I been working on.

I got this kit at a show 2 years ago I think. It's a T-Jet:dude: The wheels are Vincent's I believe.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That is a very cool little 57 you have there...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

All this time and I didn't realize Bob and Tom put out a gold one!! :lol: It still looks great Joe!!! Just take your time with that 57, and it'll come out sweet. I just know it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe, sweet ride and great job. keep up the good work.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I wish I could remember where I got that 57 but you know how that goes.

This is a resin I got some where from some guy. It's one of those cars, check it out.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

XC Ford Falcon. Alfaslot body. Very cool. Just think downunder Mustang!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwidave said:


> XC Ford Falcon. Alfaslot body. Very cool. Just think downunder Mustang!



Ahh yes thats it. 

It also resembles a 70 Torino I had one year as a winter ghetto jet.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

kiwidave said:


> XC Ford Falcon. Alfaslot body. Very cool. Just think downunder Mustang!


Kiwi knows his downunder cars and utes.

Yah got nice taste Joe. I picked up a couple of these from Greg (aka Alfaslot or tailightsfade) also. Vroooooooooom baby!

Bob...go joe go...zilla


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey bobhch thanx for posting the casters name alfaslot. he is probly my most favorite caster/maker of resin ho bodies. i always get mine off ebay, but what i,m getting at is his casts are highly detailed and seems to cast bodies that appeal to me most. does taillights fade have a site to buy from? thanx again.


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Looks cool. Nice job! I LOVE the 57 convertible.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here are a couple of true survivors. Under rated if you ask me, are these 2 fast 4 gear cars. I remember running the Ford alot as a kid, amazingly enough it still is in one piece. It's got a blue arm and is a screamer!! And the blue 32 has been living in a body box I had from the 70's. I was able to grab a few nos old skool 4 gear chassis' on feepay a few months ago and one is under the blue beauty. Which aside from the awsome 70's Champion sticker is perfect just dirty.

The cuda is for you mopar guys.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe,
Keep it up . Looks good . Joe do you have a picture on here of your 1 on 1 car???? Been dizzy at work


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> Joe,
> Keep it up . Looks good . Joe do you have a picture on here of your 1 on 1 car???? Been dizzy at work




I know bro, miss chewing the fat with ya. But here you go and call me when your off.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That 65 is lookin' good, Joe! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rolls said:


> That 65 is lookin' good, Joe! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



Thanks brutha!!:wave: 11 second street car makes for fun neighborhood driving.:freak:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe,
That is sweet. Just under 49 years ago my first car was 68 skylark. Anybody make 65 in HO??? Lets take that to Skippack next year, Get home quick & Jim YELLOW JACKET will get it under 10.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bad dawg, Yo man. I have bought some resins from you and always been happy with the quality. I like your service too. I say, keep up the good work man!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

WooHoo!!:wave: I just got my order from Bruce and he never disappoints, Thanks Bruce!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

joe, any word on the AW 8 car sets?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> joe, any word on the AW 8 car sets?



Still waiting.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Apoligy*

I'd first like to apoligize to Joe skylark for hijacking his post now and before ,but I started here and I'll end it here. I have been told my words have upset some poeple and I'd like to say I'm sorry for that. That was not my intentions . I am taking a break from Hobby talk for a while . I hope all a very Merry Christmas and a much better New Year in 2011 . Take Care


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I'd first like to apoligize to Joe skylark for hijacking his post now and before ,but I started here and I'll end it here. I have been told my words have upset some poeple and I'd like to say I'm sorry for that. That was not my intentions . I am taking a break from Hobby talk for a while . I hope all a very Merry Christmas and a much better New Year in 2011 . Take Care




It's all good Bruce. You have card blanche when it comes to me. You could never hurt me!! You only make me smile!!!!!!!!

I love the last bunch I got from you. Top notch quality and it is appreciated brutha!:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

First attempt looks like a winner to me. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

